# Lance Press conference for TOC



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

http://cbs13.com/video/?cid=6

Copy and paste the link

Pretty good. Even without the doping questions.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Feb 12, 2009)

wow... he really knew how to make that journalist feel really, really tiny.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Another place to watch this, with the full question from the audience:

http://www.velonews.tv/


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Lance is well spoken, dont mess with Cancer son.... Kimmage has always been bitter, I loved his book (A Rough Ride) but he was such a sad guy (even Graham Watson says so in his book, (Visions of cycling) Great rider though.

B


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Two showboaters having a public cock-off.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

ProRoad said:


> Lance is well spoken, dont mess with Cancer son.... Kimmage has always been bitter, I loved his book (A Rough Ride) but he was such a sad guy (even Graham Watson says so in his book, (Visions of cycling) Great rider though.
> 
> B


Graham has made lots of $$$ of Armstrong so it is no surprise that he would stick it to one of his biggest critics. 

Pretty pathetic that anytime someone questions Lance he spins it as they are against his caner crusade.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

ReD_tomato said:


> wow... he really knew how to make that journalist feel really, really tiny.


The only people who think Krimmage came out the worse for that exchange are the Lance fanboys.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

bigpinkt said:


> Graham has made lots of $$$ of Armstrong so it is no surprise that he would stick it to one of his biggest critics.
> 
> Pretty pathetic that anytime someone questions Lance he spins it as they are against his caner crusade.



so what was his point? to trash talk Lance. jerk off 
No mater how you all want to look at it Lance is the best thing for cycling that has happend in the last four years. GET OVER IT 
7 time TDF Winner. The Man Lance Armstrong.:thumbsup:


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

bigpinkt said:


> Graham has made lots of $$$ of Armstrong so it is no surprise that he would stick it to one of his biggest critics.
> 
> Pretty pathetic that anytime someone questions Lance he spins it as they are against his caner crusade.



Wrong again... The GW book I was referring to was published like 20 years ago. Keep spewing crap dude.

There was No spin, Kimmage created the wording and it was about Cancer, so shut up.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> The only people who think Krimmage came out the worse for that exchange are the Lance fanboys.


Kimmage could have asked his question in a more neutral manner. Maybe he intended to ask the question as an editorialist rather than a reporter. At a press conference, you tend to expect people to ask questions as reporters. From that perspective, I'm not sure Kimmage covered himself with glory.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> The only people who think Lance came out the worse for that exchange are the Krimmage fanboys.


Editted for accuracy.

Good to see Lance put the jerk in his place.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

ProRoad said:


> Wrong again... The GW book I was referring to was published like 20 years ago. Keep spewing crap dude.
> 
> There was No spin, Kimmage created the wording and it was about Cancer, so shut up.


"So Shut up" What are you 4 years old? 

It is hard to ignore that Armstrong plays the Cancer card to his advantage often. People are willing to ignore much because of it, he knows this and works it to his advantage.


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

JSummers said:


> so what was his point? to trash talk Lance. jerk off
> No mater how you all want to look at it Lance is the best thing for cycling that has happend in the last four years. GET OVER IT
> 7 time TDF Winner. The Man Lance Armstrong.:thumbsup:


Following the sport long?
There are many many hardcore cycling fans here in Europe who would say it's a very negative thing. But I guess we're all jealous of his success right....

Note: I would've thought Paul's point was pretty clear.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

harlond said:


> Kimmage could have asked his question in a more neutral manner. Maybe he intended to ask the question as an editorialist rather than a reporter. At a press conference, you tend to expect people to ask questions as reporters. From that perspective, I'm not sure Kimmage covered himself with glory.


What you heard is reporter UK/IRL-style. Very different to most softly-softly US reporters' styles.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

bigpinkt said:


> Pretty pathetic that anytime someone questions Lance he spins it as they are against his caner crusade.


Calling LA "a cancer" is questioning him?


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

ProRoad said:


> Wrong again... The GW book I was referring to was published like 20 years ago. Keep spewing crap dude.
> 
> There was No spin, Kimmage created the wording and it was about Cancer, so shut up.


Yes he 'created' the wording, in light of the fact that Lance is continuously playing the cancer card. And because it is an issue so close to ALL OUR hearts, it is seen as being disrespectful to point this out. One million dollars to race in the Tour DU, and he talks about coming back for a noble cause. There's another word for that....
And in relation to Paul Kimmage being 'bitter', have you read much of his stuff outside of his book? Because he writes a piece on most Sundays, if you care to back up your statement with material or articles. But of course to call him bitter, based upon little knowledge of his work, is very convenient to your hypothesis, that anyone who has the audacity to challenge Lance must be wrong...


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> Calling LA "a cancer" is questioning him?


Well he did question him...the question was in relation to Floyd, Basso, Tyler and David Millar.


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

BassNBrew said:


> Editted for accuracy.
> 
> Good to see Lance put the jerk in his place.


Do you know anything about that 'jerk'?
And secondly did you hear/see the piece where Paul speaks after Lance had his uninterrupted monologue? When only Lance had the microphone, what exactly did you think would happen?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

CBS13 Sports Video Library

Click on the second of the 2 Lance press conference videos. The first one is nicely edited to suit Lance. Shocking, I know.

Versus gives >90% of the interview to Armstrong. Totally missed out on Kimmage's retort. Not surprising, really. 

Armstrong is a very good public speaker. Kimmage is not. Especially when Armstrong has the mic.

Anyway, from Kimmage:

"You don't have a patent on cancer by the way....I am interested in the cancer of doping in cycling. You come along, and it disappears. The problem disappears".


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

BassNBrew said:


> Editted for accuracy.
> 
> Good to see Lance put the jerk in his place.


Lance Fanboy Alert!


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Digger28 said:


> Well he did question him...the question was in relation to Floyd, Basso, Tyler and David Millar.


Correct, but past written words and actions cannot simply be ignored and forgotten. And, LA did answer that Basso/Landis question. 

Could Hanoi Jane reasonably expect to be treated normally, upon showing up for a bingo game down at the local VFW?


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> Correct, but past written words and actions cannot simply be ignored and forgotten. And, LA did answer that Basso/Landis question.
> 
> Could Hanoi Jane reasonably expect to be treated normally, upon showing up for a bingo game down at the local VFW?


I never said I expected Paul to be treated normally...I simply responded to your post, which seemed to doubt if Paul questioned Lance, or if he just sat there and insulted him. 
But this example with Lance and Paul typifies exactly why journalists are afraid of asking the questions which the hardcore fans want asked. 
We couldn't give a sh** about the Olsen twins...


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Digger28 said:


> But this example with Lance and Paul typifies exactly why journalists are afraid of asking the questions which the hardcore fans want asked.


It's fine for a journalist to ask hardcore questions. And it's great for a writer to have opinions and also have the freedom to write whatever they want, including negative material and name-calling. But can the same journalist write venomous words behind their keyboard and then expect to have some sort of immunity at a press conference, at a later time? Human nature says "No".


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

You guys dont hate Lance do you? and yes, I am 4 years old.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

Digger28 said:


> Following the sport long?
> There are many many hardcore cycling fans here in Europe who would say it's a very negative thing. But I guess we're all jealous of his success right....
> 
> Note: I would've thought Paul's point was pretty clear.


as a matter of a fact yes since the early 80s but I have been away for some time, I stayed in touch but not in tune. 
I am sure there is more then one jealous of his success.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> Calling LA "a cancer" is questioning him?


Lance handled that poorly. He should have told him "kiss my a$$ dip$hit and I'll answer questions from you after you issue a written apology". For this asshat to think LA or anyone else would give him the time of day after his grandstanding is just stupid.

Not even a regular dope forum Kool Aid drinker could argue that they would answer a question from such an a-hole.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Good grief you guys are bitter! Seriously, all the hatred towards Lance is ridiculous. Did he ever do anything to you?!

I think the fact that Kribbage used "cancer" as a weapon against anyone is simply uncalled for. I lost a brother to it and both my mom and dad are in recovery. I do not find it funny in the least. I understand that journalists will do anything to be sensationalist, but that is just low class and sleazy. I don't really care who thinks LA doped or not, the reporter's use of "cancer" in this regard is just below the belt in every possible way. To be honest with you, it makes me quite angry. I am usually a very peaceful person, but this has my blood boiling.

Tomorrow I ride in anger!!!


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Digger28 said:


> Well he did question him...the question was in relation to Floyd, Basso, Tyler and David Millar.


Yes, but the question was akin to, "So, do you still beat your wife?" It was a rhetorical accusation ("what is it about these dopers that you admire so much") not a legitimate question that deserved to be answered.


----------



## wizzells (Feb 24, 2008)

I would like to personally thank lookrider....








I found a new function on this board that allows me to "ignore" certain posters.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

wizzells said:


> I would like to personally thank lookrider....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lol: 


You're going to be clicking on that button alot when you read the Lance threads!


----------



## vladpop (Dec 30, 2008)

This concept that Lance is using cancer to shield himself from doping is as absurd and sick as Paul's calling him a "cancer". The guy was near death, with serious surgery and chemotherapy that would have killed most of the people on this post if they had to go through it. He has suffered from this disease. He also created a cancer foundation that has brought real help and real benefit to thousands of people. The foundation has funded cancer research and collected hundreds of millions in support of people suffering from this disease. His work within the Texas legislature to obtain funding for cancer research and the fact Livestrong is considered one of the best managed charities, is also more than any athlete has done for a similar cause. And the $1mil he got for the TdU was for the foundation. 

Call me a Lance Fanboy if you like. I'll wear it with honor and pity you for not.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

vladpop said:


> And the $1mil he got for the TdU was for the foundation


I don't think so. This from cycling news -
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...9/lance_armstrong_tdu_prerace_pressconf_jan09 


> _Armstrong also dismissed reports that the appearance fee he has been paid to contest Tour Down Under will go to the charity. Earlier in the week South Australian Premier Mike Rann's media department told Cyclingnews that any monies which may have been paid to Armstrong will go to the Livestrong charity.
> 
> "That's not true," he said. "In the past few years I've spent most of my time speaking all over the world just like President Clinton, or Al Gore. I'm not getting paid to race, is there a fee for other things? Yes. But that's not any different to what I've done in the last three or four years."_


And if you read the whole Kimmage piece about LA's return, you can see that it is a reasoned article and not just a cheap shot that LA seems to portray it as.



> _"My reaction...the enthusiasm that I had built up about the sport in the last couple of years has been all but completely wiped out in the last couple of hours.
> 
> Let’s turn the clock back to Armstrong’s last apparition in the sport. The Tour de France 2005. He’s standing on the podium. And he makes this big impassioned speech. Which is basically saying ‘The last thing I’ll say to the people who don’t believe in cycling, the cynics, the sceptics: I’m sorry for you. I’m sorry you can’t dream big. I’m sorry you don’t believe in miracles.’ That was 2005, his last ride in the the Tour de France. And the people flanking him on that podium were Ivan Basso and Jan Ullrich. And a month after that race ended the French newspaper L’Equipe reported that in his first winning Tour de France, in 1999, Armstrong had tested positive for EPO. Six separate samples taken during that race revealed positive tests for EPO.
> 
> ...


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> And if you read the whole Kimmage piece about LA's return, you can see that it is a reasoned article and not just a cheap shot that LA seems to portray it as.


Linky for full text?


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

tyro said:


> Good grief you guys are bitter! Seriously, all the hatred towards Lance is ridiculous. Did he ever do anything to you?!
> 
> I think the fact that Kribbage used "cancer" as a weapon against anyone is simply uncalled for. I lost a brother to it and both my mom and dad are in recovery. I do not find it funny in the least. I understand that journalists will do anything to be sensationalist, but that is just low class and sleazy. I don't really care who thinks LA doped or not, the reporter's use of "cancer" in this regard is just below the belt in every possible way. To be honest with you, it makes me quite angry. I am usually a very peaceful person, but this has my blood boiling.
> 
> Tomorrow I ride in anger!!!


So sorry to hear about your family - I can't imagine what that must be like.

But I nreally think we need to examine this visceral reaction to the use of the word 'cancer' because seeing it is stigmatic and pejorative surely doesn't raise cancer awareness but puts it firmly back into the dark ages?

I lost my beloved grandfather to cancer - he met that disease with enormous good grace and a fit, if aging body, but he died. Still, in all of it, he didn't hate the disease, he wasn't angry. Now, will you tell me that if he had he wouldn't have died? I know several people currently who are coping with great good grace with the disease - as I'm sure your family are - should they be shunned and repelled as lepers for daring to have such a foul disease?

That's why I think the Armstrong myth is a dangerous one, and why his cancer rhetoric does nothing to further the cause of awareness - because it's based on a dark ages attitude to disease as blight and pestilence.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Locked due to the doping hijack. Posting vacations awarded according.


----------

